# Dust Extraction



## philfoot (22 Jan 2017)

Hi all

Here to pick your brains if I may.

Do some scroll sawing and do what i can to reduce dust created by the saw. I have a series of flexible hoses to which I connect a high suction rated vacum cleaner, linking my saw as well as my band saw and drilll press and sanders. But it went 'bang' yesterday, serious and terminal motor failure.

So got to do something I am no different than most I have a wife and a financial budget that i have to keep happy, in particular regarding my 'man-cave' which is not big about 7' x 7'. So got to keep budgt low but quality of dust extraction as high as possible for possible health isssues.

I have seen the folowing on ebay as well as others :

SIP (S.I.P) 01929 Workshop Dust and Chip Collector Extractor Hose & Adaptor Set at £94.44 
Scheppach HA1000 Dust Extractor with Reducer Kit 240V at £81.31
Scheppach Dust Extractor for Power Tool + Inflator HD 2P at £74.95

Anyone know if these are good ? the adverts say they are but can anyone recommend one.

There are 'the Henrys' but not sure if they wil do the job. Truth be told have got through a few vacums and none of course like the continual useage or can cope with the dust.

What do you use?

Many thanks

Phil


----------



## sunnybob (22 Jan 2017)

Is it only scrolling that you do?
The scheppach and the sip are clones and have a 4" hose and the noise level is approaching concorde proportions.
massive overkill unless you have a half dozen other machines in that 7 foot square room.


----------



## philfoot (22 Jan 2017)

hi

mainly scroll saw but band saw, drill, and sanders as well. limites access to the outside .

yes noise can be a problem, but would rather wear ear defenders than damage my lungs.

any ideas ?

regards

Phil


----------



## sunnybob (22 Jan 2017)

Presumably the bandsaw is a small bench mounted one?
I still think a 4" hose capacity would be way too much for your needs.

I have that sip model, believe me, if it was indoors in a 7 ft room you would need more than just ear defenders. And if you have a significant other, you might soon be living alone again.

The health aspects are a given. I have that noise maker running while I use my machines and still wear a PP3 mask.
I built a noise reduction cabinet for it and have now got it down to an irritating whine, but that now uses 4 square foot of floor space which you cant afford to lose.

I have no experience of the smaller one you listed, but I would think its closer to your needs.


----------



## Claymore (22 Jan 2017)

Phil,
Have you tried adding a Cyclone to your shop vacs? they will bypass the vacuum cleaner and dump 99.9% of the dust into a sealed plastic drum, you can buy some on Ebay for less than £20 and will make a massive difference to your shop vac (I empty my cyclone approx 3 times a year and I create tons of dust sanding Intarsias etc)
I agree with Bob about the noise of the ones listed above they are VERY noisy as is most shop vacs but if your going to get noise you might aswell save some money and stick to the shop vacs.
My shop vac is a 1500w one from Screwfix and works great its virtually the same as the one Lidl sell which gets some great reviews.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## philfoot (22 Jan 2017)

Hi Sunnybob & Brian

Thanks for your replies, I feel that what i have to do is clearer thanks to you to.

I am a bit of a novice to all of this, and i know or at least knew *NOTHING *about cyclone dust collectors. Now you have spelt it out I seem to have the answer to my problems, and you have very kindly put me on the right track. 

Sunnybob I told my 'Significant other' about your joke and the fact I may end up living alone again. She laughed whilst i was pondering the idea is that all it would take, now they tell me ! lol.

Doing a lot of reading around etc. as well as some helpful videos on Youtube, and willl put together my own cyclone system in my 'man--cave' which will be space saving, noise reducing and better effiiency than ever before, therefore in the long run will be more healthy to my body, I have enough problems as it is, don't want anymore.

So thanks Sunnybob, and you again Brian for your input, it was very good of you and very welcome. This has to be the best forum on the net, i have learnt so much in a short space of time, and everyone is willing to help, a highly recommended forum, thanks. Looking forward to completing the new system, and now armed with my secondhand 'new-toy' a Hegner Multicut 2S with variable speed, I can start concentrating on my scroll work, in particular Intarsia. After seeing so many wonderful photos of Brian's handiwork I really do want to have a go, and if I can turn out some work only half as good as Brian's I will be happy with my 'new'.

Kind regards

Phil


----------



## sunnybob (22 Jan 2017)

Phil, I also have a cyclone inline and can vouch for its worth, but I keep coming back to the fact you have a 7 ft square room Thats only 49 sq.foot of floor.
The cyclone's main advantage is that you get extra storage space for the dust and therefore dont have to empty the vac so often. But that will take up another 2 square foot of floor. And if your main interest is scrolling, then its gonna take a long time to fill whatever bin you use.
My honest opinion would be to stick with a "shop vac" slightly larger than a household one with a 2" or thereabouts hose. that can be easily moved from machine to machine.

UNLESS.... if you were so inclined, you could wall mount the shop vac and fit the cyclone and bin directly beneath it.


----------



## Aggrajag (23 Jan 2017)

I have the Scheppach HA1000 and it is incredibly noisy. I also use a cyclone and can vouch for the effectiveness of it, catching 99% of all dust/chippings before it gets to the Scheppach filter.

The Scheppach works well with the scroll saw but it is nigh on useless with my table saw, router and planer/thicknesser. After I've used these I always have to manually vacuum the floor with the Scheppach. (You might also be frustrated to hear that, not a problem with the Scheppach, but all 4 of my items have different hose sizes.) I also do the torch/dark room test every now and then and if there are lots of airborne particles then I leave the Scheppach on but not connected to anything, just pointing into the air.

I think it's a decent piece of kit but you MUST wear ear defenders for your sanity as well as your hearing.


----------



## philfoot (24 Jan 2017)

Hi all

Thanks for your input, i have made up my mind , i think i have a 'plan'. By looking at the systm i have now i can add in a cyclone very easily. Yes it will take up a little more room, but i believe me I take health issuses very seriousely which I won't bore you with. After working it through in my mind and a scrap of paper i believe it will do what i want to do, so i have set the wheels in motion.

Yes most of the dust created will be from the scroll saw as that works the longest. But i would be silly not to include a facility to use the system with the band saw, drill and sanders at the same time. So they will all be catered for in my plan, but just used less often.

Time will tell, but I will give it a good run for a couple of months and possibly let you all have a review incase it helps other people.

Thanks again

kind regards

Phil


----------



## Buffalo Chas (24 Jan 2017)

Hi Phil.

My dust collection problems are very similar to yours - 1 burnt out vacuum and the better half not very happy with me filling up the dust bag in the house vac. So, like you, I have been, as a result of the excellent advice on this forum concerning cyclone dust collectors, watching a lot of YouTube videos on diy dust collectors and decided to have a go at making my own today.
I had a 15 or 20 litre (not sure which) garden fence stain container with tight fitting lid, a large body building protein container my son in law gave me, a length of 30mm PVC pipe, 1 straight connector, 1 90degree connector, some scrap 12mm ply, silicone to give a seal and a few screws.
Took me about an hour or so to put it all together and hey presto it works lol. An added (very) lucky bonus is that this contraption fits under my scroll saw stand so does not use any additional space in my 8ft x 6 ft shed and I can still use the house Henry until I get a shop vac of my own.
It is not the prettiest thing in creation hence no photos but I'm just happy the darned thing works.
Total cost £8.16 for the pipe and connectors. I'm well chuffed.
If I can make one I'm quite sure you could put one together also.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Charley


----------



## sunnybob (25 Jan 2017)

Buffalo chas....
the home made cyclone is not going to collect all of the fine dust. Even shop bought ones are rarely 100% successful on the really fine stuff, so make sure you wash out the missus's henry bag often because its the stuff you can barely see that will choke the domestic filter and thus the motor.


----------



## Buffalo Chas (25 Jan 2017)

Point taken. A trip to Screwfix soon methinks.

Charley


----------



## Elfwood (25 Jan 2017)

Hi, I have the Scheppach HD2P running through a Triton Cyclone. I have had the hd2P for a few years now. I think it was designed for portable tools. that said it does its job. I do have reservations as to its durability. the motor is a 1250w but i have been unable to find out if it is continuously rated and it does seem to run hot if on for more than 10 minutes or so. The zip on the dust bag is pathetic as it's to fine and jams with dust, it will fall apart. After seeing the efficiency of the Triton Cyclone I've sown the zip up. so far only a teaspoon of dust has got passed the triton. The hose is 32mm id. you will need to mess about with adapters. its fine on my 9" bandsaw and the EX21, but the small hobby table saw and chop saw still fires dust and chips all over the place its not powerful enough. The noise level is bearable but annoying. Im going to run it till it dies then look at alternatives maybe put something more powerful in the shed/ garage, with a 4" hose system, and then pipe it to my indoor workshop but thats for the future. I avoid using MDF wherever possible. good luck with finding a solution.


----------



## nadnerb (28 Jan 2017)

I use ash vac's , one for the top dust and one for the underneath dust. I run my saw for 8-10 hours most days and I find the ash vacs the best. Cheap to buy and if you buy with added insurance(usually about€10 extra)you can replace the vac inside a year for a new one. I set up a foot switch so that the ash vacs and the saw are worked off the switch


----------

